# Hey Dexter, roller size and performance



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

Aloha Dexter. I did some research after our discussion about the size of rollers and found a chart for computing roll depth. The Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds lists Birmingham Roller cocks at around 10.5 ounces and hens at 9.5. I was surprised that they were typically that small. As I said, I've never weighed mine but I may try to do so to see where they fit in. I'm sure I've got them all over the place as far as weight.

Ruby Rollers has a chart that is used to figure depth of roll. It shows 10 feet at .79 seconds and 20 feet at 1.12 seconds. At 1.94 seconds, 60 feet. I have no idea how accurate this is or if you use this chart. I have seen people selling birds that they advertised as rolling for 3 and 4 seconds, which by the chart would be over 150 feet. 

What method do you use to determing the depth of roll? Thanks,

Bill


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Bill,

I have seen the chart that you mentioned. I really don't think a 1.94 second roll is a 60 ft roll. I wish it was because then I would have a whole lot of 60-80 ft rollers.  I do feel that (on average) a 10 ft roll is about 8/10 of a second and that the bird does not gain any velocity the longer it rolls. So a 2.5 second roll would be just over 30 ft. 
When I mention the depth to someone I usually use time and not distance. 
Thanks for the info Bill.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Thanks Dexter*

I don't know how reliable the chart is but it made me wonder too. I suppose roll velocity could enter into it and maybe faster spinners do roll deeper more quickly. I don't really know but I'm anxious to get flying some of my birds to see how they are doing and maybe between the chart and some close observation, I can get some figures.

Bill


----------

